# pronome relativo



## biscortina

Ho una domanda su pronome relativo. Chi mi può aiutare?
Sono le due seguenti frasi corrette? 
La frase II. sarebbe approssimamente l'equivalente della frase I o
c'è una differenza tra le due?  

I. Ho letto il libro *la cui* autrice conosci bene.
II. Ho letto il libro *di cui*/*della quale* conosci bene l'autrice.


Saluti
biscortina


----------



## Broca

Non so, sembrerebbero equivalenti per me. Comunque non userei mai la seconda frase, mi suona male. 
In ogni caso dovrebbe essere: "ho letto il libro *del quale* conosci bene l'autrice"; devi accordarlo col libro non con l'autrice.


----------



## infinite sadness

biscortina said:


> Ho una domanda su pronome relativo. Chi mi può aiutare?
> Sono le due seguenti frasi corrette?
> La frase II. sarebbe approssimamente l'equivalente della frase I o
> c'è una differenza tra le due?
> 
> I. Ho letto il libro *la cui* autrice conosci bene.
> II. Ho letto il libro *di cui*/della quale *del quale* conosci bene l'autrice.
> 
> 
> Saluti
> biscortina


Mi sembrano corrette tranne l'errore evidenziato.
Sono equivalenti.


----------



## biscortina

Mille grazie per la risposta e la correzione!
Ora mi è venuto in mente ancora un dubbio;
È possibile dire "Ho letto il libro,* ne* conosci l'autrice"?


----------



## Broca

No, non credo sia corretto.Puoi dire semplicemente: "ho letto il libro, *la* conosci l'autrice?" si intende benissimo che si fa riferimento all'autrice di quel libro.


----------



## Angel.Aura

biscortina said:


> È possibile dire "Ho letto il libro,* ne* conosci l'autrice"?


Direi proprio di sì, anche se l'autore è noto a chi chiede.
Es: Ho letto il libro "Il Diario di Anna Frank", ne conosci l'autrice?


----------



## brian

Broca said:
			
		

> No, non credo sia corretto.Puoi dire semplicemente: "ho letto il libro, *la* conosci l'autrice?" si intende benissimo che si fa riferimento all'autrice di quel libro.



Detto questo, effettivamente è possibile dire: _Ho sentito dire questa parola X--*ne* conosci il significato?_ per dire _conosci il significato *di essa*?_ O mi sbaglio?

Se si può dire una cosa del genere, mi risulta un po' strano--da un punto di vista grammaticale/logico--che non si possa dire anche _*ne* conosci l'autrice_, inteso come _conosci l'autrice *di esso (del libro)*_.

Edit: Scusa l'incrocio, Laura! Allora confermi che in effetti si può dire?


----------



## spinetta

L'uso del *ne* è corretto.



Broca said:


> No, non credo sia corretto.Puoi dire semplicemente: "ho letto il libro, *la* conosci l'autrice?" si intende benissimo che si fa riferimento all'autrice di quel libro.



Che io sappia questa struttura è accettabile solo in un contesto colloquiale: il *la* raddoppia l'oggetto.
Formulando la frase così:

"Ho letto il libro. Conosci l'autrice?" 

mi pare sia più corretta che più armoniosa.


----------



## Angel.Aura

brian8733 said:


> Edit: Scusa l'incrocio, Laura! Allora confermi che in effetti si può dire?


Ti confermo che a me pare del tutto corretta, Brian.


----------



## biscortina

Grazie mille!
Siete stati utili.

Saluti
biscortina


----------



## Broca

Si in effetti è vero. E' che mi suona talmente male che pensavo fosse una forma errata!


----------



## paolar

Per me si può dire:
"Ho letto il libro *la cui* autrice conosci bene (uso di una subordinata di tipo relativo)"
che equivale a
"Ho letto il libro *di cui/del quale *conosci bene *l'autrice* (sempre uso di subordinata relativa)".

Inoltre:
"ho letto il libro e *la* conosci *l'autrice*?" (inutile pleonasmo: la frase è strutturata con due coordinate)
meglio usare quanto segue:
"ho letto il libro; conosci l'autrice?" (sempre senza uso del relativo) 
che equivale nel senso a
"ho letto il libro; ne conosci l'autrice?" (uso della particella "ne" nel senso "di questo")

Ovviamente la forma più semplice è:
"Ho letto il libro. Conosci l'autrice?" (Uso di due principali)

L'uso di una subordinata - in questo caso una relativa - ne "subordina" il contenuto a quello della principale che assume maggiore importanza.
Se uso due coordinate/principali l'importanza è paritetica; anzi la domanda finale pone l'attenzione sulla richiesta che pone, di cui si attende riscontro.
Il senso è secondo me diverso.


----------



## biscortina

Tante grazie per la tua spiegazione, paolar!


 biscortina


----------



## nevevento

Ti ho mancato di rispetto, del che ti chiedo scusa. 

Ti ho mancato di rispetto, per il che ti chiedo scusa.

Ti ho mancato di rispetto, per cui ti chiedo scusa.

Quale o quali dei tre sono giusti?


----------



## infinite sadness

Io preferisco la terza.
Comunque, mi sembrano accettabili anche le prime due.

In genere, le costruzioni _"chiedere scusa di..._, _"ringraziare di_", non mi piacciono, ma ho sentito dire che sono ugualmente accettate.


----------



## gabrigabri

Ciao, io direi che solo la terza è corretta.

Oppure: Ti ho mancato di rispetto e perciò ti chiedo scusa.


----------



## Hermocrates

Uhm, secondo me le prime due costruzioni non suonano bene. Piuttosto le riformulerei così:



nevevento said:


> Ti ho mancato di rispetto, del che ti chiedo scusa.  Ti ho mancato di rispetto, *della qual cosa* di chiedo scusa
> 
> Ti ho mancato di rispetto, per il che ti chiedo scusa. Ti ho mancato di rispetto, *per la qual cosa* di chiedo scusa



Ma anche così sono insolitamente formali e pesanti, non suonano molto naturali. 

Concordo con gli altri che la terza sia corretta, ma preferisco l'alternativa proposta da gabrigabri: 



gabrigabri said:


> CTi ho mancato di rispetto e perciò ti chiedo scusa.


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, sono formali ma non fino al punto da essere sottolineate con croce rossa.

Dipende dal contesto, se si tratta di una lettera formale potrebbero andar bene.
In certe circostanze il formalismo può essere voluto, al fine di sottolineare un certo distacco con un interlocutore dal quale ci si vuole allontanare. Altre volte lo si fa ironicamente.


----------



## Hermocrates

infinite sadness said:


> Sì, sono formali ma non fino al punto da essere sottolineate con croce rossa.



La croce ( ) è per le forme usate da nevevento: "per il che" e "del che", che secondo me sono sgrammaticate. 

_Formale,_ invece, era riferito alle formulazioni grammaticalmente corrette che ho proposto come correzione: "per la qual cosa" e "della qual cosa".


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, l'avevo capito, ma mi chiedo quale sia la differenza (dal punto di vista grammaticale) tra _*del che*_ e _*della qual cosa*_ e _*per il che *_e _*per la qual cosa.*_


----------



## nevevento

Quella frase e' tratta da un esercizio di grammatica. La risposta esatta data e' "del che" . E perche'?


----------



## infinite sadness

Non posso far altro che ripetere la mia opinione secondo cui nessuna delle tre è sbagliata.

Posso solo aggiungere che _*"del che"*_ è molto usata nel linguaggio burocratese.


----------



## Necsus

нєrмocrαтєѕ said:


> La croce ( ) è per le forme usate da nevevento: "per il che" e "del che", che secondo me sono sgrammaticate.


No, in realtà non sono forme agrammaticali, ma solo di uso letterario o gergale, se non direttamente disusate (anche se a rigore, la prima sarebbe _per *lo *che_). Il pronome '_che'_ in questi casi viene usato con valore neutro preceduto da articolo e/o preposizione. Treccani:

*b.* Con valore neutro, di «la qual cosa», riferito a tutto un concetto precedentemente espresso, e perciò usato dagli scrittori antichi anche in principio di periodo e per lo più determinato dall’articolo: _[...]. _Preceduto da preposizione è dell’uso letter.: _[...]_. Suona pedantesco ed è ormai disus. _lo che_, _per lo che_ (anche unito: _perloché_), in luogo di _la qual cosa_, _per la qual cosa_.


----------



## ANGELİCA

"Ariosto dedicò la sua opera "Orlando Furioso" a Ippolito d'Este nella cui corte lui si trovava." Questa frase è giusta? In realta' voglio esprimere che Aristo si trovava nella Corte di Ippolito d'Este ma usando il pronome relativo. Grazie!


----------



## o-nami

Io scriverei "presso la cui corte". Però il pronome è corretto.


----------



## Anaiss

> "Ariosto dedicò la sua opera "Orlando Furioso" a Ippolito d'Este nella  cui corte *lui* si trovava." Questa frase è giusta? In realta' voglio  esprimere che Aristo si trovava nella Corte di Ippolito d'Este ma  usando il pronome relativo. Grazie!


Ciao, concordo con o-nami.

Se si trattasse di un testo formale scritto, probabilmente userei "egli" al posto di "lui", oppure lo ometterei del tutto:
_Ariosto dedicò la sua opera "Orlando Furioso" a Ippolito d'Este nella/presso la   cui corte (egli) si trovava_. 
​Ma è solo una questione di gusto.


----------



## o-nami

Anaiss said:


> Ciao, concordo con o-nami.
> 
> Se si trattasse di un testo formale scritto, probabilmente userei "egli" al posto di "lui", oppure lo ometterei del tutto:
> _Ariosto dedicò la sua opera "Orlando Furioso" a Ippolito d'Este nella/presso la   cui corte (egli) si trovava_.
> ​Ma è solo una questione di gusto.


----------

